# .243 Winchester Coyote Load



## Cliffy

Experimenting as usual, I just placed a 62 grain Barnes Varmint Grenade in front of 43.0 grains of Alliant RL-15 powder to a C.O.L. of 2.618" backed up via a CCI 250 Magnum Primer housed within a Remington Nicle-plted case. This Tuesday, I hope to fire some at 300 yards for effect and accuracy. I DO NOT recommend this load, since I'm just starting to work with it. I'll let you know how it works by Wednesday. Cliffy


----------



## ebbs

That sounds like a smasher! Can't wait for the results!


----------



## wilded

Remember that some .243 barrels will not be accurate when you start shooting the short light bullets. I have one that shoots under MOA unless you go under 70 grain bullets and then it shoots MO of Paper Plate.


----------



## youngdon

What make model and twist do you have wilded?


----------



## wilded

It is a mid 1960 model Remington 700. I do not remember the barrel twist and it is in the back of the safe right now so it would be too hard to get it out. I want to say it is a 1 in 9 or 1 in 10. It just would not shoot the short light bullets very well at all.


----------



## Cliffy

I have a late model Rem 700 with 1-in-9 1/8" twist as standard fare. I find no problem cruising 62 grain Barnes Varmint Grenades into a 1" circle at 100 yards. 70 grain Speer T-N-T bullets are equally accurate. Remington 24" barrels perform well. As a coyote-getter, a Remington 700 serves well. What is perfection? I'm sure it can never be achieved because of the human factor. Humans are not machines, and as such we are each non-machine-like in thought and action. If I never missed my mark, I'd begin to fear myself. Cliffy


----------



## ebbs

Glad to hear that setup works for you. I'm sure it'll prove to be deadly for you in the near future when that hip is fully operational. (how's that for a machine association?)


----------



## hassell

Cliffy said:


> I have a late model Rem 700 with 1-in-9 1/8" twist as standard fare. I find no problem cruising 62 grain Barnes Varmint Grenades into a 1" circle at 100 yards. 70 grain Speer T-N-T bullets are equally accurate. Remington 24" barrels perform well. As a coyote-getter, a Remington 700 serves well. What is perfection? I'm sure it can never be achieved because of the human factor. Humans are not machines, and as such we are each non-machine-like in thought and action. If I never missed my mark, I'd begin to fear myself. Cliffy


How much does your MOA start going downhill after the 70gr. and heavier bullets are being used?

Used to tell guys and gals that got Buck Fever, and I still get it, that if you can hit 3 or 4 inch on target or on an animal is plenty of space in the kill zone, the smaller the target the less room for error!!!


----------



## wilded

70 were ok not as good as 90 grain speer or 80 grain federal premiums. When I shot some 60 grain the group went to heck. It may have just been the load but I went back to the tack drivers and decided to stay away from the light weights. ET


----------



## Cliffy

Lightweights vs deer loads regarding fifty pound critters: 62 grain Barnes Varmint Grenades are not proper deer loads, yet accuracy does not wain to 300 yards downrange. A proper 100 grain Speer GRAND SLAM bullet deer queller is not needed for coyote dispersal. Of course this scenario regards .243 caliber fare. A fare balance of power occurs at 85 grain Barnes TSX fare. These rip through coyotes with notable exit wounds, as they do with whitetail deer. Mule deer are a bit stouter, so 100 grain fare is a bit better. Elk get amazingly bigger, so require at minimum 100 grains and 105 grains and most often .30 caliber fare for quick kills. A .308 Winchester punching a 165 grain Nosler AccuBond hole is a super ELK queller. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon

What kind of accuracy did you get on the 62gr VG's, if I may ask ?


----------



## Cliffy

Sixty-Two grain Barnes VGs are as accurate as I can hold on a bench out-to-two hundred yards. I'm sure many shooters are far better than me and mine. 1 MOA is the best I can do with my 62 grainers with forty-four plus grain H4350 loads. My rifle is a Remington Model 700 CDL with a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14 power scope set mostly at 14 power. If 14x is cheating, I'm a cheater, but I get on target within a fraction of a second. Practice causes this regularity. Some say I'm a natural, but I equate this to constant practice. When it feels right, it's right on. There is no substitute for regular practice, I kid you not. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon

1 MOA is good shooting IMO surely good enogh for coyotes and as far as cheating at 14x, I don't see how it would be considered such.


----------

